# First Traditional Success



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

After about six years of trying, I finally connected using a truly traditional setup. I have killed a number of elk with a recurve in the past but I used sights on that bow. This is the first with a truly traditional long bow. Not the biggest beast roaming the forest but I'm pretty happy.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

congratulations, i'd be more than happy with that guy. he looks like at one point he was banging heads.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Impressive accomplishment and great pictures.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! I think it's a great trophy given you're using traditional gear. It seems so much archery gear today seeks to eliminate human error; compound bows so you don't have to hold your full draw weight, bow sights so you can just put a pin on it, range finders so you don't have to rely on your eyes, releases to take your fingers out of the equation, etc. Seems strange to participate in a primitive sport and use the most technologically advanced equipment possible. Congratulations.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Hats off to you bds.


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you guys. The whole hunt was a lot of fun. I owe a lot to my friend Bob who did the calling and took great pictures. I'm looking forward to returning the favor next year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good on ya buddy! Imagine that, just your eye and your hand guiding that arrow! 8)

Outstanding! That bull looks a lot like my first trad elk kill.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That there's pretty cool, bds.


----------



## fur-fins & feathers (Sep 21, 2013)

That's a very nice bull, bds...trad bow or not. I like the aspen leaves you placed respectfully in his mouth as a tribute. Way to go, friend.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice, anyone that can seal the deal with that equipment has my respect.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome kill. Weren't no harder with a bow than with a compound now were it?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Tex, you're right, they could be brothers. That's a pretty impressive collection of photos of elk, birds and other stuff you have.

Longbow, nope, in the end, it really wasn't harder but I must have had some sort of mental block because I sure missed a lot. Hopefully this one broke the ice and I'll be more consistent from here on out.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome....nothing but respect for a guy who can get it done using traditional gear. Maybe one day I will be able to drop the training wheels and go for it....

Congrats a on fine trophy.


----------

